# fatal exceptions and error messages



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

I am receiving numerous error messages and freeze ups in many programs on my PC. First my PC is a gateway performance 600 ,Pentium 3 with 384 megs of RAM, OS Win 98se. I am new to the cyber world so my knowledge is very limited. I was browsing the forums and looking at some of the suggestions you made to others who were having multiple Fatal Exceptions and I noticed you suggested that a possible cause was spyware and I went to Lavasoft and downloaded adaware and tied to run the scan and it keeps freezing up to no error message it just freezes everytime. I seem to be having this problem with every diagnostic tool I have to use on my PC. I have Norton Sys. Works 2002 and every time I try to run one button check up, virus scan, disk doctor etc.. I get lock ups and numerous error messages. I try to run windows scandisk instead and it freezes. Here are some of the error messages " NMAIN caused a general protection fault in module GDI.EXE at 0021:00001cef. " , " Invalid page fault in module Kernel32.DLL at 0197:635c73df" , " fatal exception OE at 0197:bff74507" , "NAVW32 caused an invalid page fault in module Kernel32.DLL at 0197:74507", " Explorer caused an invalin page fault at module Kernel32.DLL at 0197:bff74507", " MSGSRV caused a general protection faut at KRNL386.EXE at 0001:00006297" Please help if you can!


----------



## spaceman_333 (Nov 23, 2001)

Hi firman1,

I hope this helps:

http://www.generation.net/~hleboeuf/errkrn32.htm

Some really knowledgable people will be here to help you soon.

spaceman


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Welcome to TSG firman1.

The problems you describe could be due either to faulty hardware (ram) or software conflicts. To check out the ram you could swap out individual modules to see if that makes a difference. You can also try a software memory tester, DocMemory.

http://www.simmtester.com/PAGE/products/doc/docinfo.asp

To use it, download it to a convenient folder on your hard drive an place a clean, formatted floppy in the floppy drive. Then run the installation program to copy its files to the floppy. Shutdown and boot the floppy like a startup disk. Have it run a couple of "burnin" loops at least, before pressing 'esc' to terminate.

We can have a "manual" look at what you have running and spot potential problems if you do this: Click Start>Run>, enter *msinfo32* and click Software Environment and Startup Programs.

Then click Edit>Select All>Edit>Copy and paste the copied text in a reply.


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

ZoneAlarm	Common Startup Group	"C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zonealarm.exe" -nopopup
SystemTray	Registry (Machine Run)	SysTray.Exe
LoadPowerProfile	Registry (Machine Run)	Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
StillImageMonitor	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
TaskMonitor	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\WINDOWS\taskmon.exe
ScanRegistry	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
NAV Agent	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\NORTON~1\NAVAPW32.EXE
Multi-function Keyboard	Registry (Machine Run)	GWHotKey.exe
devldr16.exe	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\devldr16.exe
LoadPowerProfile	Registry (Machine Service)	Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
ScriptBlocking	Registry (Machine Service)	"C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Script Blocking\SBServ.exe" -reg
SchedulingAgent	Registry (Machine Service)	mstask.exe
Here are the items you requested from startup group in software environment thank you for your prompt response. I am going to try the memory test now and will let you know the results.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

You can hardly find a better startup config than that -- so I'd definitely be looking at hardware issues.


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

I downloaded docmemory and ran two loops in burnin and all my ram passed. I need suggestions on how to troubleshoot any hardware issues. Also I took my PC to a computer repair shop a few weeks ago when this issue began and he said he worked with scandisk and Norton System works there in the shop and it worked fine for him and he suggested that it may be a problem with my power source ( surge protector , circuit or wall outlet). Is this possible? If so what would I do to correct that? I have already ran a 50 ft. extension cord to the circuit in my house that has the least drain on it and I still have the same errors.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

I doubt very much that there are any issues with surge protectors or power outlets.

The two principal hardware issues I would expect could be involved are faulty ram and overheating.

I'm still very suspicious of the ram. It may be an intermittant problem that just did not show up in DocMemory's current scan.

Do you feel comfortable, manually removing all but one module and running on that for a while? You should also clean the contacts with an eraser and wipe them gently. You must be careful in handling to ground your hands against the case to avoid static discharges. There is a DocMemory Adobe help file that provides some helpful tips in this regard.

With the trim startup configuration you have, you should run just fine on a minimum of 64mb.

Your shop guy should be aware of whether the fan was working and the insides unduly dirty, but that should be double-checked as well.

There is one other software side issue here that could be a source of these problems -- that is the Video driver. You might try reinstalling or updating those from the vendor's site.

For test purposes you can try this: Right Click on My Computer and select Properties>Performance>Graphics.

Slide the hardware accelerator all the way to None and restart. If no errors there, continue bumping it up a notch at a time. You will see a big performance hit at None, but very little at Most. Sometimes Most is an acceptable workaround.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

One more thing with the software -- I guess we can't rule out a bad install of Norton.

You can disable startups by going to Start>Run, enter msconfig and use the Startup tab.

For basics all you really need are ScanRegistry and System Tray. If you don't want to uninstall all the Norton products, just uncheck them in the startup configuration. You can selectively re-enable them to see if the problems can be isolated to Norton files.

Also, have you tried running a thorough scandisk in DOS.

Start>Shutdown>Restart in MS-DOS mode.

enter:

scandisk


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

Sorry to appear so ignorant but I am a neophite in the cyber world. How do I determine the manufacturer of my video drivers so as to update them?


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

No problem, one way to determine this is to go to start and run *dxdiag*

Then click on the Display tab and look under Device and Drivers

You might also want to run the dxdiag tests just to see how they go.

The Gateway support site would probably be the best place to obtain them if you can access the right page for your model number

http://support.gateway.com/support/drivers/ddaStep.asp


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

these are some problems I found id Dxdiag. DirectX Files Tab: Several files (dpnhpast.dll, dpnhupnp.dll) are missing!
Several files (dplayx.dll, dpmodemx.dll, dpwsockx.dll, etc.) are old versions, which could cause problems.
You should reinstall DirectX to get the latest version.
Display Tab 1: The file nvdisp.drv is not digitally signed, which means that it has not been tested by Microsoft's Windows Hardware Quality Labs. You may be able to get a signed driver from the manufacturer of the hardware device.
Sound Tab 1: The file emu10k1f.sys is not digitally signed, which means that it has not been tested by Microsoft's Windows Hardware Quality Labs. You may be able to get a signed driver from the manufacturer of the hardware device.
Music Tab: Problems were found in the system registry. Details are available in the saved text file. You should reinstall DirectX.
Input Tab: No input devices detected.
No problems found.
Network Tab: No problems found.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

You don't normally have to worry about the "unsigned" "untested" stuff -- it just means the vendor didn't pay MS their fee to certify the drivers. Still you could consider an upgrade.

Your DirectX installation definitely needs work though, and you should install the latest version, particularly if you are going to upgrade your Video drivers.

http://www.microsoft.com/windows/directx/default.asp

Still, I rather doubt this is the source of the errors you have been seeing.

I'm wondering more if it was/is a heat problem caused by excesive build up in the case from your additional ram. The shop may have done its testing with the cover off, or in a cooler environment -- and thus not experienced the same problem.


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

Back again! I have completely removed Norton systemworks from my system( which leaves me with no virus protection now) because symantec tech support suggested I do so. After removing it I tried to run scandisk and it is still freezing and locking up my PC so I had to manually shutdown. Actually the first time I tried to run it I got a message that said the system had become unstable and must be rebooted, allowing it to continue would cause damage. I have also received a few more fatal exception errors so I assume the source of my problem was not with Norton. Can you recommend a free Antivirus I can use until I am finished troubleshooting . I don't want to reinstall Norton systemworks until I can resolve this other issue. Also I opened my case and I don't even think I have a fan on this thing maybe overheating is an issue. I will most likely install one the first of the week. I am considering removing the 256 stick of RAM and leaving the 128 to see if that helps. I am not real comfortable doing that but I think I will try.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

No fan, not even over the cpu?

I think removing the ram stick is a good idea, and even swapping one for the other if the problems continue; just be sure to ground your hands on the case and do be careful when reinstalling to see that it is done fully and securely.

When you get these Fatals, do you write down the full error messages? Some times the specific modules and addresses are good clues. VMM errors, for example are often heat related.

Have you tried running Scandisk in Safe mode, or from DOS?

Here is Grisoft AVG, it is about the only "decent" free antivirus around.

http://www.grisoft.com/html/us_index.htm


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

Last night I was removing Norton systemworks in safe mode manually (as instructed by symantec). As I was creating registry backup I received the following errors. These occurred when registry editor would not respond and I used ctrl+alt+del. to end task. "exception OE at 0028:C00309AA in VxD VFAT(01) + 0000996A. This was called from 0028:C0030 CF6 in VxD VFAT (01) + 000096B6" followed by "Oe at 0028:C00308A0 in VxD this was called from 0028:C0031064 in VxD" followed by "OE at 00028:C00308A0" + "OD at 0246:014747FB" + "OD at 0002:014F391C" + "OD at 0202:01478861" + "OD at 0646:014747FB". On a startup I got this "OE at 0028:C02A3531 in VxD VWIN32 (05) + 00002059"


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

The vfat errors could be a part of the previous picture -- ie., instability due to heat, faulty ram or whatever. FAT refers to File Allocation Table -- the file structure on the disk drive.

The startup error, if it repeats could be more troublesome as it probably means that you have some invalid Norton entries remaining that don't belong.


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

I received reveral more errors at startup today. "OE at 0028:C0003E25 in VXD VMM(01)+00002E25", " OE at 0197:BFF90FFF", " OE at0197:0028:F468F15A" This next one occurred while running scandisk in safemode O6 at 0520:00000002" after this I shut down manually and let it cool for 30mins. during which time I was going to remove a stick of RAM and I took off the cover and it did seem warm in there , however what is abnormally warm I don't have a clue. I swear I don't believe there is even a fan on this thing, is that possible? I certainly do not see one. I don"t even know where it would be anyway. Nevertheless after letting it cool it started fine. Also to keep you up to speed I did decrease the graphics accelerator to none prior to this latest round of errors. Another question I had was how to go about reinstalling video drivers. I did go to microsoft and downloaded the DirectX8.1 which I believe is the latest for win98se.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Well there should be a case fan and possibly a small cpu fan.

Just to give you a quick idea of what you are looking for:

http://www.computerplug.com/access_fans1.htm

Do you have a small table fan handy -- anything that you can place neaby the open case to keep some air blowing on it? Good for test purposes anyway.

As for the video drivers, I would hold off on that -- I should even have advised you to wait on DirectX. I think the system is just too unstable to risk installs. The problems you are having are clearly independent of your graphics system. You are getting errors even when not running any accelerated graphics processes.


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

I just installed a case fan and I will let you know if this resolves this issue. Also I have another question . It appears that in all this my recycle bin file has been lost or deleted. When I click on the recycle bin Icon it says " cannot find program exe this program is needed for opening files of type 'recycle bin' " . how do I go about restoring this?


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

Back again! The fan didn't change anything. I reinstalled the original Norton antivirus version5 that came with my PC and just tried to run a virus scan , as that was one of the places I was getting the fatal exceptions, and I got it again " OE at 0197:BFF9DFFF". I am ready to set fire to this thing! All my other programs seem to work fine Quickbooks, Photo Deluxe, KaZaa, Internet Explorer etc... I guess the only thing left to do is remove a stick of RAM.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Hadn't ever seen the recycle bin error before, but it looks like we *may* have an answer for that at least:

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;q309538

(the article says WinME, but check it out)

Keep on truckin'; it's got to be something hardware wise. If errors continue with one stick of ram, try just with the other.

There is the outside possibility here that the cpu itself is cooked or otherwise damaged -- although this is relatively rare with pentiums.

There is one other thing that might be causing this -- a damaged registry structure; unfortunately you really don't have a good registry to go back to, but we can try the Windows registry tool. Sometimes it actually fixes things.

Boot to a command prompt or restart in MS-DOS mode.

At the command prompt enter:

*scanreg /fix*

hopefully it won't freeze or bluescreen on you in the process.

Also, do I understand correctly now that these errors are ONLY occuring when you try to run Norton products? If so you need to uninstall again and go through a manual removal and registry editing process.

There are uninstall articles for System Works as well.

http://service4.symantec.com/SUPPOR...043b290671615a9a88256a2200272614?OpenDocument

http://www.symantec.com/search/


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

I ran scandisk in DOS and it completed successfully and the only error it fixed was the free space was reported incorrectly. On to try the RAM!


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Well, that's progress 

See my last minute hint about Norton stuff.


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

No these errors are not just occurring with norton they are also occurring in windows scandisk and defrag. It only seems to be occurring in diagnostic tools such as these.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Don't really know what to make of it then -- but you did have a lot of Norton's diagnostic stuff -- still it should be gone -- although obviously you still have that problem with the Recycle Bin -- so there must be registry stuff remaining from Norton.


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

I ran scanreg /fix in DOS and it completed successfully. I guess I will wait and see if that changed anything before I mess with the RAM. If I do remove the RAM is there any special way to handle and store it after removal. I know yow have to be grounded as you remove it but what about after removal, handling and storage wise as I don't want to trash it unless I know for sure its bad.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

I would just keep it away from anything that can store a static charge. If you have a small cardboard container to put it in, that should be fine. Contacts can be gently cleaned with an eraser head and wiped with an alcohol dampened cloth. If you can avoid handling it while on a carpeted surface, all the better.


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

Well I finally got a chance to remove RAM and try that and it did not work. First let me tell you what I have done. I uninstalled the original NAV version 5 that I reinstalled after removing Noton SYS works 2002. After uninstalling it I downloaded and installed AVG free and tried to run a system scan and it keot freezing up as well. Then I went to Housecalls to try the online scan and receive a general protection fault in module GDI. EXE at 0026:00000e8e followed by fatal OE at 0197:BFF9DFFF. At which time I had to manually shutdown. Then I removed A 128 MB stick of RAM leaving 256MB. I tried running AVG scan again and it froze again. Then I replaced the 128 and removed the 256 and tried again with the same result. What now?


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Are the only errors you are receiving now when you try to run antivirus scans? If you still have AVG, try booting up in Safe Mode nd running a scan from there.


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

no actually I recieve errors running scandisk and defrag also


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Does it make any difference whether they are run in normal or safe mode?

I noticed that you mentioned having kazaa installed, yet I see know mention of the usual kazaa related entries in your posted startups that are required for kazaa (unless it is kazaa lite). This makes me wonder whether you did a complete post there. Let's try another method of posting startups that might give a more complete look.

Download and run the StartLog.com application from Reticulated Toys. If you need an unzipped version use the ONLY IE link at the very bottom of the Toys page. Once it is run, copy/paste the full contents of the StartUp.log file to a reply. Ignore the Stubpaths.txt file

http://home.earthlink.net/~rmbox/Reticulated/Toys.html


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

I ran antivirus scan in safe mode and it completed, however when I restarted I got a fatal OE at0028:C00140DB in VXD(01) + 000130DB. I will go to the site now and check the startup and come back and post it.


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

tartUp Log Index

1. HKLM Run 
2. HKCU Run 
3. HKLM RunOnce 
4. HKCU RunOnce 
5. HKLM RunServices 
6. HKLM RunServicesOnce 
7. WIN.INI file 
8. SYSTEM.INI file 
9. AUTOEXEC.BAT file 
10. StartUp folder 
11. All Users StartUp 
12. Misc. StartUp Configurations

__________________________________________________________________________ 
__________________________________________________________________________

The following is a list of your current Start-Ups 
__________________________________________________________________________ 
__________________________________________________________________________

1. HKLM Run - Registry

[RegPath] 
"StartUp"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"SystemTray"="SysTray.Exe"
"LoadPowerProfile"="Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme"
"StillImageMonitor"="C:\\WINDOWS\\SYSTEM\\STIMON.EXE"
"TaskMonitor"="C:\\WINDOWS\\taskmon.exe"
"ScanRegistry"="C:\\WINDOWS\\scanregw.exe /autorun"
"Multi-function Keyboard"="GWHotKey.exe"
"TkBellExe"="C:\\Program Files\\Common Files\\Real\\Update_OB\\evntsvc.exe -osboot"
"AVG_CC"="C:\\PROGRA~1\\GRISOFT\\AVG6\\avgcc32.exe /STARTUP"
"devldr16.exe"="C:\\WINDOWS\\SYSTEM\\devldr16.exe"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run\GRA]

========================================================================== 
__________________________________________________________________________

2. HKCU Run - Registry

[RegPath] 
"StartUp"

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]

========================================================================== 
__________________________________________________________________________

3. HKLM RunOnce - Registry

[RegPath] 
"StartUp"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnce]

========================================================================== 
__________________________________________________________________________

4. HKCU RunOnce - Registry

[RegPath] 
"StartUp"

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnce]

========================================================================== 
__________________________________________________________________________

5. HKLM RunServices - Registry

[RegPath] 
"StartUp"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices]
"LoadPowerProfile"="Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme"
"SchedulingAgent"="mstask.exe"
"Avgserv9.exe"="C:\\PROGRA~1\\GRISOFT\\AVG6\\Avgserv9.exe"

========================================================================== 
__________________________________________________________________________

6. HKLM RunServicesOnce - Registry

[RegPath] 
"StartUp"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServicesOnce]

========================================================================== 
__________________________________________________________________________

7. WIN.INI File - (c:\windows\win.ini)

Your win.ini run/load lines should look like run= and load= exclusively. 
There should be nothing to the right of the equal signs.

These are the run and load lines in your WIN.INI file

run=

load=

========================================================================== 
__________________________________________________________________________

8. SYSTEM.INI File - (c:\windows\system.ini)

Your system.ini shell line should look like shell=Explorer.exe exclusively. 
You should only see Explorer.exe following the equal sign.

This is the shell line in your SYSTEM.INI file

shell=Explorer.exe

========================================================================== 
__________________________________________________________________________

9. AUTOEXEC.BAT File - (c:\autoexec.bat)

(Some trojans have been known to start from this file)

These are your program startups and set paths in your autoexec.bat file

@C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVG6\bootup.exe
SET CLASSPATH=C:\Program Files\PhotoDeluxe 2.0\AdobeConnectables
@ECHO OFF
PROMPT $P$G
PATH=C:\WINDOWS;C:\WINDOWS\COMMAND;C:\;C:\CDROM;C:\BRCD\BIN;C:\BRCD\COMMAND;C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVG6

========================================================================== 
__________________________________________________________________________

10. StartUp Folder - (c:\windows\start menu\programs\startup)

Shortcuts to any program will automatically start when placed here.

These are the shortcuts located in your StartUp folder

*(No start-ups found)*

========================================================================== 
__________________________________________________________________________

11. All Users Folder - (c:\windows\all users\start menu\programs\startup)

Shortcuts to any program will automatically start when placed here.

These are the shortcuts located in your All Users StartUp folder

C:\WINDOWS\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\StartUp\ZoneAlarm.lnk

========================================================================== 
__________________________________________________________________________

12. Miscellaneous StartUp Configurations

-============================- 
Registry StartUp Directories 
-============================-

Should show the Start Menu StartUp and All Users StartUp directories

.....................................................................

[1] HKCU - Shell Folders

HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Shell Folders

"Startup"="C:\\WINDOWS\\Start Menu\\Programs\\StartUp"

.....................................................................

[2] HKCU - User Shell Folders

HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\User Shell Folders

.....................................................................

[3] HKLM - Shell Folders

HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\explorer\Shell Folders

"Common Startup"="C:\\WINDOWS\\All Users\\Start Menu\\Programs\\StartUp"

.....................................................................

[4] HKLM - User Shell Folders

HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\explorer\User Shell Folders

.....................................................................

-=======================- 
Registry Shell Spawning 
-=======================-

Open Commands for Executable File Types

@="\"%1\" %*"
(.exe file - RegPath = HKCR\exefile\shell\open\command)

@="\"%1\" %*"
(.com file - RegPath = HKCR\comfile\shell\open\command)

@="\"%1\" /S"
(.scr file - RegPath = HKCR\scrfile\shell\open\command)

@="\"%1\" %*"
(.bat file - RegPath = HKCR\batfile\shell\open\command)

@="\"%1\" %*"
(.pif file - RegPath = HKCR\piffile\shell\open\command)

@="C:\\WINDOWS\\SYSTEM\\MSHTA.EXE \"%1\" %*"
(.hta file - RegPath = HKCR\htafile\shell\open\command)

-=========================- 
HKLM RunOnceEx - Registry 
-=========================-

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnceEx]

-=========================- 
HKU (.Default) Run - Registry 
-=========================-

[HKEY_USERS\.Default\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]

-==============================- 
HKU (.Default) RunOnce - Registry 
-==============================-

[HKEY_USERS\.Default\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnce]


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Well one real oddity there is you have a startup for ZoneAlarm but the rest of the normal ZoneAlarm startups are missing. Yet if this is present, something must be loading or I believe you would get an error message on startup.

C:\WINDOWS\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\StartUp\ZoneAlarm.lnk

Was ZoneAlarm prevously installed? How and when was it removed?

Open Windows Explorer and navigate to c:\windows\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup

If ZoneAlarm has been uninstalled, delete the shortcut file from there.

I don't know what to make of this empty Run subkey, if anyone can tell me what the GRA is for, I'd appreciate it:

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run\GRA]

You might also want to try disabling Creatiive labs DOS Emulation componet in Sound Card's Device Manager Properties page

and then Unchecking this component of msconfig:

"devldr16.exe"="C:\\WINDOWS\\SYSTEM\\devldr16.exe

see the discussion here:

http://www.answersthatwork.com/Tasklist_pages/tasklist_d.htm

We can test the Video Driver issue a bit further by trying the things that cause freezes in Normal mode but with standard vga drivers. To do this, run msconfig and click on the advanced tab. Select the Standard VGA option there. You will have to uncheck it to return to normal video resolution.


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

I do have Zone Alarm free version installed and it seems to load fine at startup


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

GRA is Gateway Resource Assistant for monitoring memory I do believe


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

http://216.239.51.100/search?q=cach...&hl=en&ie=UTF-8[/url I tried clicking this link and it went to google and said no matches were found try to correct the spelling etc... . I also copied and pasted it to browser and the same thing happened.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Sorry, sometimes the cached version of google links don't post right. Here is the "plain" version:

http://www.answersthatwork.com/Tasklist_pages/tasklist_d.htm

Thanks for the info on GRA, I was thinking that was it, but couldn't remember where I'd seen it before.

Do you have the ZoneAlarm icon in your System Tray?

If you do a ctrl-alt-del, do you see an entry for ZoneAlarm in the Close Programs window?

I don't see how it could be fully loading without the other startup entries unless you have the newest version and it is doing things differently than the old. Did you just install it?

Do you have items unchecked in in msconfig > Startup; if so what are they?

By the way, I'm not familiar with the AVG interface, but if you get any startup errors, look for the configuration choice to scan at startup and disable that. I personally don't think it's a great idea to have AV scans run from the autoexec.bat file on startup, sooner or later they cause problems.


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

Zone Alarm is the newest version. Here are the unchecked items in msconfig startup TkBellexe C:\programfiles\Common files\real\update_OB\eventsvc-osboot, AHQInit C:\program files\creative\SBLive\Program\AHQInit.exe., Winmodem WINMODEM.101\wmexe.exe., Hidserve Hidserv.exe run., Disc Detector C:\Program Files\Creative\ShareDLL\CtNotify.exe., GoBack Tray Icon C:\PROGRA~1\Roxio\GoBack\GBTRAY.EXE, Goback polling service C:\Program Files\Roxio\GoBack\GBPoll.exe, QuickBooks 2002 Delivery Agent C:\PROGRA~1\INTUIT\QUICKB~1\\COMPON~1.EXE,


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

How long has ZoneAlarm been installed? Does it predate or postdate the freezing problem and blue screens?

If you updated from the older version, did you completely uninstall it first?

(Sheesh, if the startup for ZA is going to be hidden like that, I'm going to have to ask now everytime msinfo32 is relied upon for startups)


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

something occured to me as I was reading your reply concerning devldr16. I have a problem that came to my attention some months ago that I have been unable to resolve. When I go to my computer and right click and go to system properties and click on device manager there is an exclamation point beside Creative Multimedia Interface. I double click on that and go to Creative multimedia interface properties the device status says " The MMDEVLDR.VXD device loaders for this device could not load the device driver (code2)" when I click on the update driver buton it goes through the process of updating and I restart yet the status remains the same. The driver file details are emu10k.vxd C:\Windows\System\MMDEVLDR.VXD. I don't know what affect this has on the issue at hand or on PC performance. As to Zone alarm I just installed it a couple of months ago, after reinstalling Windows.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

What is the version number of your ZoneAlarm installation? I think the latest version was just made available last month -- this is it:

http://download.com.com/3000-2092-10039884.html?part=zonealarm&subj=dlpage&tag=button

As far as I know all previous versions (and maybe this as well) had startup entries in msconfig.

As for the devldr issue and emu10k, they are both used only for DOS emulation sound. So really, you should do the "disable in this hardware profile" for the Creative Emulation component. I don't think it is causing errors -- but it does use up an IRQ and has caused resource conflicts for others in the past.


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

Zone Alarm version 2.6.362


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

That's actually a pretty old version of ZA, mine is 2.6.88 and I haven't updated in more than a year.

The install is definitely buggered if there are not entries in msconfig. And I've been told even the new version has one entry.

I'd uninstall it (finger crossed that it uninstalls correctly!) and run for a few days without it to test stability. Then you can go for the newer version and see how that works out.


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

Before I got your last reply I had already updated ZA to version 3.1.291 the latest I guess. In msconfig startup there are two entries True Vector C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ZONELABS\VSMON.EXE-service & Zone Alarm C:\PROGRA~1ZONELA~1\ZONEAL~1\ZONEAL~1.EXE. I hope it is ok now. Another question regarding ZA . This version has email scan my previous version did not the AVG has email scan also . Should one of these be disabled to prevent conflicts?


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

My fuzzy recollection of past questions regarding that is that they are complimentary and both can be left enabled. 

So TrueVector is there too -- well then, it's really no different than previous versions. I had asked someone else to tell me and I guess they just didn't see it.

Hopefully this may be the answer to some of those error messages at least.


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

In a previous reply you suggested;
"You might also want to try disabling Creatiive labs DOS Emulation componet in Sound Card's Device Manager Properties page "
I don't know how to do this please explain.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

I don't have SBlive so I'm not exactly sure how it is listed in the Device Manager. But open the DM and look under Sound, Video and Game controllers for Creative SB16 Emulation (or something with Emulation in it). It may also be under Creative Miscellaneous Devices, according to this link:

http://www.answersthatwork.com/Tasklist_pages/tasklist_d.htm

Select (highlight) the component and click on the "Properties" tab. There you should see an option to "Disable in this Hardware Profile"; that's what you want to check.


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

I don't see anything with emulation 16 in it. There are only two things in device manager that relate to SB live. There is this (previously mentioned ) Under Creative Miscellaneous Devices there is Creative Multimedia Interface MMDEVLDR.VXD and under Sound Video and game controllers there is Creative SB Live series (WDM). Thats it.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

I don't know why it's not there and yet you still have that entry in msconfig. If you uncheck it, does it stay unchecked? Others find that it doesn't unless they disable the Device Manager component.

If this is listed in the DM, does it hava a properties page, with "disable in this hardware profile" as an option?

MMDEVLDR.VXD


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

Yes the MMDEVLDR.VXD has the disable dox and I have the check mark in the box. I have unchecked the devldr16exe in msconfig but it comes back.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

This link suggests that you might be able to get away with renaming it, but I'd be prepared for a possible error message if it is looked for and can't be found. But might be worth a try.

http://www.nocrash.com/bb/messages/2736.shtml

Another one here...

http://groups.google.com/groups?q=d...TF-8&[email protected]&rnum=2


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

I am baffled! I have attempted to take the steps suggested in these links.
http://groups.goo
http://groups.google.com/groups?q=d...sftngp02&rnum=gle.com/groups?q=d...sftngp02&rnum= I can find no sign of anything wth emulation16 anywhere in System editor. It appears that this is not anywhere on my system. Is it possible the reason is because the MMDEVLDR.VXD driver has not been installed as mentioned previously? I don't understand how the devldr16 can be listed in msconfig. startup and yet (as I assume) the program or whatever that devldr16 comes from is not found anywhere else. I am seriously considering buying a new sound card as it is very important to me as I am a musician and one thing I do on my PC as much as anything is download ,play and record music , burn cd's etc... I assumed that SB by creative was one of the best by what I read and heard up to now. What would you say is the best to get? If I decide to do so.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

It baffled a few others who posted in that thread. Some of them could not find the Emulation component in the Device Manager either.

This component only affects DOS sounds, so if you are not having any other issues with the sound card and are otherwise happy with its performance, you shouldn't need to get anything else. (Although I hear the Turtle Beach cards are really the premium choice for enthusiasts).

Have you tried renaming the .exe? devldr16.exe (you can rename it devldr15.old) and uncheck the msconfig entry to see if it remains so.

That was the last ditch suggestion of a couple of posts. 

And are you still having any other persistant errors or freezes? If not, you can probably just shrug your shoulders and forget it.


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

I don't realy understand what DOS is. I know I do not play many games the only one I have on my PC is microsoft Links LS Classic. I want to be sure that renaming devldr16 will not affect the performance of my sound when it comes to my various uses regarding music. If not I see no reason not to ,actually if it will not affect the card other than running programs in DOS mode I should rename it knowing what I do about it's affect on my system.


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

I need instruction on how to rename devldr16.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Start button, find files/folders, search for that file, right click on it and rename it......if it says it's in use, boot to a c: prompt, then type

rename devldr16.exe devldr15.old
and press enter

(watch for the spaces)


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

well I tried to rename the file aand it said cannot rename the file is in use. Then I booted to command prompt only and typed in rename devldr16.exe devldr15.old and it said cannot find file. I don't know what I did wrong but when I pressed ctrl+alt+del to restart to normal I got fatalOE and explorer general protection fault and I had to reboot 2 times to get windows to load properly.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

OOps, when you found the file in windows, what directory is it in?

At the c: prompt, you'll need to change to the correct directory.....sorry about that.....

Can't explain the bad boot problem......any error messages like that, however, write them down.....


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

The file is in c:\windows\system so at the c:\> prompt you should first enter:

cd windows\system

then at the c:\windows\system\> prompt enter

rename devldr16.exe devldr16.bak

(no need to change anything but the extension, I'm sure that was just a typo.)

I don't have any explanation for the BSOD, you haven't changed anything yet.


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

Well I renamed devldr16 file but I am not sure I did it right. after I entered rename devldr16exe devldr16.bak I pressed enter and another Windows\system prompt popped up so I pressed ctrl + alt + del to restart. I tried to find file devldr16exe file in find files or folders and it did not find it. However it still appears in msconfig startup. It does not appear in close program dialogue box as it did before. I tried to run virus scan to see if it changed anything and it appears it did not help my problem because while running the scan I got fatal OE at 0028:C0031A4E followed by illegal operation avg caused a general protection fault in module GDI.EXE at 001:0000878a. followed by explorer illegal operation with same G P fault. I am at my wits end here until I get this figured out I cannot do any maintenance on my PC as that is where all the errors are occuring. Everything else seems to work fine you would think that there would be a clue in that fact ,but what do I know. I guess I could run scandisk and defrag in DOS until this is resolved ( it has been 2 mos. since I could complete a defrag). Tell me if I did the C prompt correctly, if I did PLEASE HELP!!!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I'm not following you when you say another windows system prompt popped up?

Were you in windows, going to a dos prompt from the start, programs menu when you did this renaming? Or were you on a restart, tapping the F 8 key, and choosing command prompt only?

Also, uncheck it again from msconfig and restart.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Well we are probably grasping at straws with this, but you didn't get it renamed, unless your post here is a typo.

You want to rename devldr16.exe, not devldr16exe

One thing that can cause GPFs in GDI.exe (other than resource and video driver issues), are damaged fonts in the fonts folder. A reinstall of Windows is generally recommended for this. I've forgotten whether you've tried this or not.

Scandisk can certainly be run in DOS, but not Defrag, Safe Mode's the best we can do there.


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

I was in a restart in command prompt only and I typed in cd windows\ system then at the c:\windows\system\> prompt I entered rename devldr16.exe devldr16.bak the i pressed enter and another c:\windows\system\> prompt came up and i pressed ctrl + alt + del to restart.


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

As to reinstalling windows I haven' done that since this problem began. That would seem to me to be a last resort. Are we at that point?


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

It's renamed then. you should have the file devldr16.bak in c:\windows\system

Interesting that that the call for it in the startup list produces no error message.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Ok - cool, then the renaming worked.........that explains why you can't find it, unless you do a search for the new name.......

Try unchecking it again from the msconfig, startup tab.


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

I did find the devldr16.bak file however it still reappears in Msconfig everytime I uncheck the box and restart (devldr16.exe that is). I don't kmow if this makes any difference or not. As to the damaged fonts is there any way to tell if that is the case before proceeding to reinstalling windows.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

I don't really think there is a practical way of doing so, particularly if it is a system font, although the latter article suggests a method of seeing if the font is not one that came with the installation. You might want to try Method 2 in the first article as a possible alternative to a reinstall.

http://support.microsoft.com/support/kb/articles/q146/9/04.asp

http://support.microsoft.com/support/kb/articles/Q246/2/19.ASP

http://support.microsoft.com/support/kb/articles/Q246/2/19.ASP


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

I don't know if this tells you anything or not but the article you suggested doesn't seem to pertain to the same GDI.EXE message that I received. Here is the information from bootlog.txt file pertaining to Fonts ( I don't know if this tells you anything or not)LoadStart = C:\WINDOWS\fonts\serife.fon
LoadSuccess = C:\WINDOWS\fonts\serife.fon
LoadStart = C:\WINDOWS\fonts\sserife.fon
LoadSuccess = C:\WINDOWS\fonts\sserife.fon
LoadStart = C:\WINDOWS\fonts\coure.fon
LoadSuccess = C:\WINDOWS\fonts\coure.fon
LoadStart = C:\WINDOWS\fonts\symbole.fon
LoadSuccess = C:\WINDOWS\fonts\symbole.fon
LoadStart = C:\WINDOWS\fonts\smalle.fon
LoadSuccess = C:\WINDOWS\fonts\smalle.fon


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Those are all successful loads. To really get an accurate bootlog, though, you need to run a "logged boot" from the startup menu -- otherwise you are seeing an old one, perhaps the inititial install.

I know those aren't the exact error messages; but we've covered every other possiblity I can think of for gdi.exe errors -- ram, resources, program conflicts, etc...


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

I am going to try method 2 from the article but I am not sure of the commands when I printed it out it came out in 4 lines where as in the article it is 6 lines are there 6 commands or what? md c:\windows\fonts
attrib +s c:\windows\fonts
extract /a d:\win98\win98_22.cab *.fon /l c:\windows\fonts
extract /a d:\win98\win98_22.cab *.ttf /l c:\windows\fonts 
This is how it came out when I printed it.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

It's strange that you are seeing 6 lines there, the article displays them as printed in your post for me. 

However, I'm sure you already have the fonts folder in c:\windows so you don't need to use the first two lines:

md c:\windows\fonts 
attrib +s c:\windows\fonts


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

I attempted to take the steps in method 2 and restarted to command prompt only and it said "cannot create directory" I don't really know what this means. after this I inserted the startup disk and it said " win98 has detected that drive C does not contain a valid FAT or FAT32 partition. There are several possible causes. 1. The drive may need to be partitioned to create a partition on the drive, Run FDISK from the MS-DOS command prompt. 2. You may be using third party disk partitioning software. If so remove the emergency Boot disk and restart your computer. Then follow the onscreen instructions to start your computer from a floppy disk. 3. Some viruses also cause your drive C to not register. You can use a virus scanning program to scan your computer for viruses." I am sorry to keep on bugging you but I feel like I am in over my head here . What does all this mean?


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

I think you got the first error because the directory already existed. That is why I told you the first two command lines were unnecessary.

I'm less sure about why you got the second. Hopefully it was a fluke, if it was really true, you would not be here to tell the story.

You have completed a full virus scan as I recall, but you can also try a DOS level scanner. (I hope I haven't posted this earlier):

There is a free version of F-Prot for DOS which can be copied to two floppy disks. It creates a "ram" disk and runs from there, not needing an install to the hard drive directly. It should be able to find and repair many, if not most boot sector viruses:



> Q: How can I run F-Prot for Dos from floppy disks?
> A: You need two floppies:
> 
> Copy on diskette 1 f-prot.exe, english.tx0 and macro.def
> ...


http://www.f-prot.com/f-prot/support/using.html 
http://www.f-prot.com/f-prot/download/


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

This is a tardy suggestion I know, but if you are going to try those extract instructions again, it might best be done by inclucing the /y switch at the beginning of each command to avoid being prompted for each overwrire. For example:

extract /a /y d:\win98\win98_22.cab *.fon /l c:\windows\fonts

and if you are using a boot disk with cd-rom support to run the command, your CD-Rom drive may be 'e'


----------



## mszeldapelda (Aug 6, 2002)

I solved my blue screen problems by Manually restoring my registry to a day it had a good start up and it helped. 

So far a week with no problem. 
Hope you have the same luck


GLAD I FOUND THIS PAGE


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

Well guys I'm sure my problem is solved now as I upgraded my system to Win XP. I do thank you guys for all your help for all your prompt and courteous responses. I will definitely refer to you again in the future. Hopefully not too soon, but you never know I may need help as I familiarize myself with this new OS. Thanks again!


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Radical, but I'm glad to hear it. I guess that tells us that it was a software problem after all. Good luck with XP, I'm going to have to start spending a little more time in that forum myself.


----------

